
Xcode Build Optimization – Exhaustive list of ways to speed up your Xcode build - hrishikesh1990
https://blog.flexiple.com/xcode-build-optimization-a-definitive-guide/
======
slacka
"Definitive Guide"..."Exhaustive"? Really? So why do I only find tips like
changing from debug to release, or enabling 'Parallel build' which is enabled
by default? And no mention of ccache? It's as simple as

    
    
        $ brew install ccache
    

Which will drop partial compile times from minutes to seconds.

I suggest people who are upvoting this actual look at the contents. I'm by no
means an expert, but I found this "definitive guide" worthless. My guess is
the author was learning how to use Xcode and these are his notes.

~~~
stefan_
Presumably bots, like this other submission of op:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20361463](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20361463)

~~~
azhenley
Those comments are cringey. I never thought bots were really on HN...

~~~
kranner
Looks like OP's colleagues that made an account just to comment, not bots.

------
shepting
It would be great if this list would include Buck or Bazel and their
associated HTTP caches. For us we lowered our clean CI build times from 22
minutes to 4.5 minutes (1 million lines of Swift)

~~~
hrishikesh1990
That is something! TODO - research and write about Buck/ Bazel.

~~~
shepting
This is a decent sample project to start with:
[https://github.com/airbnb/BuckSample](https://github.com/airbnb/BuckSample)

~~~
hrishikesh1990
Great! This is helpful :)

------
bluedino
This is Hacker News, not Hacker Noon.

------
saagarjha
> If you’re not doing a great deal of debugging, it is better to set this to
> ‘Optimize for Speed’. This will eventually reduce the build time as the
> compiler will omit the steps of attaching values to the debugger thread.

I would expect this to _increase_ build times.

~~~
hrishikesh1990
It actually does reduce build time. Screenshots of the same for the sample
project are shown just below.

